# Fury Fireball



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't see the Fury guitars come up too often in the used market. Here is a nice one

Fury Fireball (rare hand-built electric guitar, Jaguar-style) - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I used to frequent the shop that was sorta the 'home' for Fury when I lived in S'toon in the 90's. The shop I cannot for the life of me remember the name of (across from Bud's On Broadway, west side of the south end of the bridge) doesn't seem to be there anymore, drove past the location a couple weeks ago on the way through town. Anyways, they always had a few Furys on the wall and talked them up, but me personally I just couldn't get excited about them back then.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

I think this was on consignment at Capsule a year or so ago. Nice guitar. Seemed pretty good for the price compared to similarly priced used Fenders. Pretty slim neck if I recall correctly.

Cheers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO


I really should read more carefully. I saw the thread and thought to myself, WTF is a furry fireball?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

keto,

I believe that shop was called H.E.L


----------

